# How very sad



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

You just can't imagine how the family feel.

http://news.aol.co.uk/birth-two-days-after-mothers-death/article/20090112151341110374831

linda


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

very sad, also amazes me still that they are able to give unborns a fighting chance 

i hope her little girl continues to do well, her mum will always be watching over her

xxx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, it was a heartbreaking story.

Hope and   the baby is ok

Kay
xx


----------

